# Introducing the four week olds with their names!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since I have no clue how to embed my photos within a post, bear with me. Here is Rebekah. She is a very pretty light splash.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is my blue girl, Ruth. She is the smallest at the moment, but fiesty. she flew off Lily's grooming table right after I took the picture.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is Rachel a blue splash and the class clown.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know this wasn't a winning name in my poll but I had already started to think of this girl as Sarah (sorry hopetocurl and peccan)!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And I also had already started to think of this sweet and calm friendly girl as Salome (which means peace and she is peace). She is always the first to come to me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here also are a couple of pictures from when they were outside for a while on Sunday. They love foraging and dust bathing.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Scantily dressed chicks! :in-love:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are a funny funny man!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

OMG! They are so adorable! And they are going to be some gorgeous chickens! I absolutely love the names! I think they fit perfectly! I think Rachel, Rebekah and Ruth are my fave. I need to get my video up of my chicks, but it is not sweet and cute like your pictures . We start the "process" this weekend ?. On the brighter side my layers are gorgeous and healthy, especially my polish hens .


----------

